# Hyderabad Bomb Blast



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2013)

> Hyderabad: Three blasts rocked the city of Hyderabad on Thursday evening with at least ten people feared dead in the explosions.
> 
> The explosions are said to have occurred at Dilsukh Nagar area of the city near a bus stop. The blasts happened near Konark and Venkatadri movie theater. Both blasts happened simultaneously at around 7pm.
> 
> ...



Three blasts in Dilsukh Nagar area in Hyderabad


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

That area is near to my grandparents place,thank god their okay!
India has to install CCTV's in every nook and corner.every building


----------



## Nipun (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got a call from cousin that he is fine.
This and


theserpent said:


> That area is near to my grandparents place,thank god their okay!


this reminds me of Nasir Ud Din Shah's dialogue in A wednesday. "Hum sab dosto ko phone karke puchenge ki wo sahi hain, candle march karenge phir bhul jaenge".



> India has to install CCTV's in every nook and corner.every building


Many places in Delhi have CCTVs.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

^^ Are you sure they work? or is it just to show off that see we Indian cities also have CCTV.

BTW,that whole area and those parts are in the old parts of hyderabad which are very very crowded,congested and dirty, so they could easily put the bomb.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2013)

That place where the bomb blast happened was a cluster. So many congested shops and people. 
Hope there aren't many casualties


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

Thunder said:


> That place where the bomb blast happened was a cluster. So many congested shops and people.
> Hope there aren't many casualties



It's high time those areas are widened into atleast two lane+footpath


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

*F**K this $hit, if my parents see this in tomorrows newspaper I'm a dead man, my TCS journey will be cancelled, cr@p, gotta hide the newspapers.*


*Hell, my parents are watching news. HALP!!!!!!*


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> *F**K this $hit, if my parents see this in tomorrows newspaper I'm a dead man, my TCS journey will be cancelled, cr@p, gotta hide the newspapers.*
> 
> 
> *Hell, my parents are watching news. HALP!!!!!!*



when i saw you name i was thinking that you would say this..
But no problem where you might be staying is the new parts of hyderabad...which is safer than these parts AFAIK


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> when i saw you name i was thinking that you would say this..
> But no problem where you might be staying is the new parts of hyderabad...which is safer than these parts AFAIK


Now I had decided to stay indoors or in office as much as possible and never to go near a crowded place, specially these markets, this sucks


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2013)

RIP To all those who died in this blast


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Now I had decided to stay indoors or in office as much as possible and never to go near a crowded place, specially these markets, this sucks



Online Shopping Roxxxxxx. :cheers:


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> *F**K this $hit, if my parents see this in tomorrows newspaper I'm a dead man, my TCS journey will be cancelled, cr@p, gotta hide the newspapers.*
> 
> 
> *Hell, my parents are watching news. HALP!!!!!!*



Yes, you are f**ked. 
When I read the news, the first person who came to my mind was you. 

I have no relatives in Hyderabad.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 21, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Online Shopping Roxxxxxx. :cheers:


not the right place man .



Heard the news now only . I have many friends in hyd .


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Now I had decided to stay indoors or in office as much as possible and never to go near a crowded place, specially these markets, this sucks


Maybe, for sometime..



> _Two days back an alert had been sounded *by the intelligence agencies to various states *of impending blasts at various places.
> _


Whom to curse? - Government or Terrorists?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2013)

Liverpool_fan is in Hyderabad. If anyone have an idea where he resides, please PM me. Or contact him.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Liverpool_fan is in Hyderabad. If anyone have an idea where he resides, please PM me. Or contact him.


Also there's abhinandan12 I think, that guys leaves in Hyd too, lets hope they are alright  And a few others too, I think ico will have liverpool's contact, not sure about abhinandan 



d6bmg said:


> Yes, you are f**ked.
> When I read the news, the first person who came to my mind was you.
> 
> I have no relatives in Hyderabad.


Looks like my parents will try to pull some strings to get me back to kolkata after all, this sucks. I have a few very close friends there as well, working for accenture and a boatload of seniors, lets hope they are ok.



Gearbox said:


> Maybe, for sometime..
> 
> 
> Whom to curse? - Government or Terrorists?


The govt, but there's a limit to that as well, if they gave it in newspapers it would cause mass panic, and govt really doesn't have enough resources to protect everything.

This makes me wonder, the extra security I had been seeing in the metro from last week, this sort of explains it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 21, 2013)

guys i am alright



Gearbox said:


> Maybe, for sometime..
> 
> 
> Whom to curse? - Government or Terrorists?



well intelligence dept. already have info that a terrorist group are picketing in _Dilsukh Nagar _from the day after guru hanged, so this is very sad. That's a very crowded area during evening.

don't have contact no of Liverpoolfan anybody having please share


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2013)

Talked to Liverpool_fan over IRC. Blast happened 21 km away from where he's residing. Lets hope people are ok.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> guys i am alright
> 
> 
> 
> well intelligence dept. already have info that a terrorist group are picketing in _Dilsukh Nagar _from the day after guru hanged, so this is very sad. That's a very crowded area during evening.


Good 

Time to visit facebook to see if my friends are ok 

PS: So, you got in touch with your family? Are they telling you to come back to kolkata?  Mine's won't let me leave.



Vyom said:


> Talked to Liverpool_fan over IRC. Blast happened 21 km away from where he's residing. Lets hope people are ok.


Good for him  So anyone identified the victims yet? Sometimes I think we should just give kashmir back to them, they have over 30% of it already, just give them the rest so next time if they bomb us we'll have a cause to nuke their @$$es 
ONCE AND FOR ALL.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> The govt, but there's a limit to that as well, if they gave it in newspapers it would cause mass panic, and govt really doesn't have enough resources to protect everything.



I accept that. They don't wanna create a mass panic. But, they got the intel that there's gonna be blasts in 2 days.
Can anyone from Hyderabad confirm or say, they saw a extra round of security in important places this week?

I hardly believe, a +ve answer from anyone here.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Good
> 
> Time to visit facebook to see if my friends are ok
> 
> ...



well it's been few years here they are telling from begining to come back. 
But i don't see any future in kolkata as of now cause most of the companies pulling out of kolkata, they are moving to orrisa & bihar . Hopefully next govt. if comes may resolve the issue & bring back the job pool there.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> *F**K this $hit, if my parents see this in tomorrows newspaper I'm a dead man, my TCS journey will be cancelled, cr@p, gotta hide the newspapers.*
> 
> 
> *Hell, my parents are watching news. HALP!!!!!!*


So does your dream of BEAM  good luck


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It's high time those areas are widened into atleast two lane+footpath



I know man. Just had a talk with my cousins in Hyd‚ they said situation is very tense and most of the people are returning home or are already home. Hope Hyd pulls through this.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> Now I had decided to stay indoors or in office as much as possible and never to go near a crowded place, specially these markets, this sucks



flipkart & local aluwala FTW


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 21, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> flipkart & local aluwala FTW



At least you are ok


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2013)

having lived in NCR/Delhi for so many years it has become a habit of mine never to venture in crowded public places/markets/public transport around 26th jan/15th aug/holi/diwali etc & around sensitive/controversial incidents(like the rampaging labour strike mob yesterday in gurgaon).always read local newspapers(sometimes better info than national ones) to see if there is some impending terrorist attack warning & stay away from crowded public places as much as possible.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I accept that. They don't wanna create a mass panic. But, they got the intel that there's gonna be blasts in 2 days.
> Can anyone from Hyderabad confirm or say, they saw a extra round of security in important places this week?
> 
> I hardly believe, a +ve answer from anyone here.


I saw it in Kolkata metro, dunno in hyd or not...



avinandan012 said:


> well it's been few years here they are telling from begining to come back.
> But i don't see any future in kolkata as of now cause most of the companies pulling out of kolkata, they are moving to orrisa & bihar . Hopefully *next* govt. if comes may resolve the issue & bring back the job pool there.


Keyword 

I just can't wait for tomorrow when they hear the news and go into panic mode, dad will be ok, mother and grandmother will be ..........



whitestar_999 said:


> having lived in NCR/Delhi for so many years it has become a habit of mine never to venture in crowded public places/markets/public transport around 26th jan/15th aug/holi/diwali etc & around sensitive/controversial incidents(like the rampaging labour strike mob yesterday in gurgaon).always read local newspapers(sometimes better info than national ones) to see if there is some impending terrorist attack warning & stay away from crowded public places as much as possible.


+1 man


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 21, 2013)

Blast happened near my friend's home . He is ok , thank god .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2013)

Sad news

Where is Mr Shinde? Cant you see green terror? didnt you know this intelligence? tell me, who has got the terror training camp now?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 21, 2013)

I really fear what will happen after 2014 , USA is leaving afghanistan , all unemployed jihadis will be turned to india , we are going to see  the flood of these kind of terrorist attacks


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I really fear what will happen after 2014 , USA is leaving afghanistan , all unemployed jihadis will be turned to india , we are going to see  the fluid of these kind of terrorist attacks


Tuck my tail between my legs and get back to kolkata, or just leave the country altogether.

Before leaving, ask USA to nuke afghanisthan and pakistan.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Sad news
> 
> Where is Mr Shinde? Cant you see green terror? didnt you know this intelligence? tell me, who has got the terror training camp now?





> Home minister Sushilkumar Shinde on Thursday said government had 'information' since last two days that blasts could occur but there were no specifics. Speaking to the reporters, the home minister said, the Centre had information on possible blasts *but there was no information **about which city would be targetted*.



Then. what's the INTELLIGENCE is for!!


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2013)

What's the point of this ****ing terrorists? What's the fun in killing innocent people? If they feel/think they have some problems with somebody or some group of people, then kill them!
Brainless idiots!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> What's the point of this ****ing terrorists? What's the fun in killing innocent people? If they feel/think they have some problems with somebody or some group of people, then kill them!
> Brainless idiots!


you are the next target

J/k 
lol


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2013)

My parents are in a trip to Hyderabad, the incident took place 3km away from their current location ... called the up and they were okay. Asked mom not to send dad for shopping this time. They will return on Monday.


----------



## digit.sh (Feb 22, 2013)

Remember the hate speech by Akbaruddin Owaisi? And the subsequent arrest? I feel his men did that 
Akbaruddin Owaisi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> That area is near to my grandparents place,thank god their okay!
> India has to install CCTV's in every nook and corner.every building



My  father told the exact same thing, he also mentioned that we have to improve the surveillance by installing CCTV's at least at highly populated areas.



digit.sh said:


> Remember the hate speech by Akbaruddin Owaisi? And the subsequent arrest? I feel his men did that
> Akbaruddin Owaisi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Many feel the same 

2 Lakh offered to the Kin of the dead, and 50,000 for the seriously injured.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Feb 22, 2013)

digit.sh said:


> Remember the hate speech by Akbaruddin Owaisi? And the subsequent arrest? I feel his men did that
> Akbaruddin Owaisi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



+1.. many here feel its their work.

The sad part is after so many bomb blasts here in HYD in past 6 years.. people have stopped worrying. me and my friends were like oh ok.. and continued with our work. 
Only the calls from friends and relatives, made me feel that its a serious thing too..
But its assured that the place where the blasts occured will be very busy in 24 hours and people will forget about it...

Even if the gov installs CCTV in every important center in Major cities.. which is highly impossible.. they will be stolen in a week..


----------



## theserpent (Feb 22, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> +1.. many here feel its their work.
> 
> The sad part is after so many bomb blasts here in HYD in past 6 years.. people have stopped worrying. me and my friends were like oh ok.. and continued with our work.
> Only the calls from friends and relatives, made me feel that its a serious thing too..
> ...



yup that's the thing... Also police needs to start patroling


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 22, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> +1.. many here feel its their work.
> 
> The sad part is after so many bomb blasts here in HYD in past 6 years.. people have stopped worrying. me and my friends were like oh ok.. and continued with our work.
> Only the calls from friends and relatives, made me feel that its a serious thing too..
> ...



UK is the most surveilled country in the world. They faced many problems, including the cameras being stolen. But they solved the problem, we can learn a thing or two from them.
They have over 1.8 ~ 2 million CCTV cameras.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 22, 2013)

My friend says 2 more bombs were diffused near his home .


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 22, 2013)

they should cover CTC area cause that's a busy market


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2013)

Even though, CCTV cameras were installed around the city, it's the job of the ONE to monitor it closely.
I'm afraid to find that DEDICATED ONE in our government.


----------



## jkultimate (Feb 23, 2013)

Very sad to hear this. 

F*ck f****t who did this.... #@$!@   :'(


----------



## Flash (Feb 23, 2013)

^ Currently, they're interrogating an Indian Mujahideen terrorist!


----------



## KDroid (Feb 23, 2013)

Hyderabad bomb blast: Dud CCTV cameras may hamper probe - The Times of India



> Sources said the other CCTV camera, being manned by the Cyberabad police, has been defunct for several months. It is learnt that cables of the camera were snapped, possibly by terrorists to escape being captured on the camera.



Hyderabad blasts: CCTV image may provide breakthrough - The Times of India

What's true, what's not?


Dilsukh Nagar has not been targeted for the first time.


Some more news.

Indian Mujahideen hand becomes clearer in Hyderabad blasts - The Times of India


*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/h...may-have-saved-lives/articleshow/18635955.cms



> *Hyderabad blasts: Top cop’s temple visit may have saved lives
> *
> After spending 40 minutes there, Hyderabad police commissioner Anurag Sharma had just left Sai Baba temple when the twin blasts rocked Dilsukhnagar. Nothing unusual, except that the temple is just 300 metres away from the second blast point near Konark theatre, and police sources now say that the temple was the planned site for the attack. But, after seeing the commissioner and his bandobast, the terrorists parked the cycle a little distance away. Every Thursday, there is a special puja at the temple and the precincts are choc-a-block with devotees.


----------



## digit.sh (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Tuck my tail between my legs and get back to kolkata, or just leave the country altogether.
> 
> Before leaving, ask USA to nuke afghanisthan and pakistan.




Sad but made me laugh.
Btw, IMO, the only reason Kolkata is safe or at least appears to be safe is that terrorists use it as a transit point or safe house. They have have to keep at least one city out of chaos to use it as a safe place to hide. Otherwise there is absolutely no other reason for Kolkata to be free from blasts. In fact, I think its the easiest to blast a bomb in Kolkata. Mamata didi has no time to look at Law & Order. Kolkata police doesn't know policing let alone intelligence gathering. WB Govt. opposed NCTC and did not let GOI build a NSG hub in Kolkata. Imagine!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

digit.sh said:


> Sad but made me laugh.
> Btw, IMO, the only reason Kolkata is safe or at least appears to be safe is that terrorists use it as a transit point or safe house. They have have to keep at least one city out of chaos to use it as a safe place to hide. Otherwise there is absolutely no other reason for Kolkata to be free from blasts. In fact, I think its the easiest to blast a bomb in Kolkata. Mamata didi has no time to look at Law & Order. Kolkata police doesn't know policing let alone intelligence gathering. WB Govt. opposed NCTC and did not let GOI build a NSG hub in Kolkata. Imagine!!


I know man, real benefit is we'll most probably never get bombed, its very easy here, almost no security, we are not used to this


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh boy.....tkin you better skip Hyderabad now.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy.....tkin you better skip Hyderabad now.


 

And I left Accenture(which gave me in B'lore) for this to happen, my luck sucks.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> And I left Accenture(which gave me in B'lore) for this to happen, my luck sucks.



Well if it helps, I have witnessed a Bomb Blast in front of my eyes in Guwahati and I was unharmed.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well if it helps, I have witnessed a Bomb Blast in front of my eyes in Guwahati and I was unharmed.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


>



So what I meant was have courage.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So what I meant was have courage.


----------

